# smallest crayfish in the world-I have hundreds



## spiritwatcher

*smallest crayfish in the world-I have 100 left*

I have the smallest crayfish in the world.At least thats what the proper authorities on the crayfish subject say.I have the beautiful Shufeldtii.These mini crayfish never get bigger than 1 .75 inches.LOVE to dwell on the bottom,NOT aggressive like most species of crayfish,love other tank mates,and are EASY to keep!I have way too many now-so if anyone is interested in purchasing any mini crays-email me and lets talk!I am selling them at 2.00 each instead of the 6.00 each from other websites and auctions.:fish:


----------



## maxinout13

id like alot opf these whats the price.


----------



## maxinout13

email me [email protected] please


----------



## spiritwatcher

maxinout13 said:


> id like alot opf these whats the price.


2.00 each at mixed gender. I have 2 options for shipping-Live guarantee if you use express - express runs 24.00 to most areas. No live guarantee with priority - runs about 12.00 for most areas. Now depending on your location- priority may be ok expecially if you live close by. The shipping prices are flat rates.


----------



## spiritwatcher

you still want shufeldtii crays?let me know.I am down to just over 100 as the others sold -quicker than I thought they would.Anyway-let me know what you decided to do.Thanks!


----------



## harif87

Still selling?


----------



## spiritwatcher

harif87 said:


> Still selling?


Still selling!


----------



## dogbertt

*Where are you shipping from?*

I'd like to know to see if express or priority should be used.


----------



## spiritwatcher

the crays would come from ARkansa. Price of these are 3.00 each.Mixed gender,healthy and ready for aquariums or contained ponds.Where are you located?


----------



## YuccaPatrol

Actually, the smallest species is a related species, Cambarellus diminutus


----------

